# Patent: Canon Application for a New Tilt Screen for the EOS-M



## canonnews (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-new-tilt-screeen-mechanism-for-eos-m-cameras">Canon News</a> has found a patent detailing a new tilting screen mechanism for the EOS-M cameras. This possibly takes up less room that a full articulating screen, and also doesn’t force you to always have the screen to the side.</p>
<p>Japan Patent Application 2018-054913</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## docsmith (Apr 6, 2018)

Awww....based on the button configuration and lack of EVF, there you are my M6 II.

I am waiting..... 

Hopefully it comes with Touch and Drag AF like the M5.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 8, 2018)

I doubt, it will tilt both ways in one camera body. Just have a look on the different LCD connecting *flat ribbon cable* leaving the body on the bottom side on the left picture and leaving the body on the left side on the right picture.







Regards
Frank


----------



## slclick (May 15, 2018)

docsmith said:


> Awww....based on the button configuration and lack of EVF, there you are my M6 II.
> 
> I am waiting.....
> 
> Hopefully it comes with Touch and Drag AF like the M5.



The touch and drag is worth much more to me than the screen movement. I never unfold my M5 screen... it's useless, but the T&G is pure gold.


----------



## brad-man (May 20, 2018)

slclick said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Awww....based on the button configuration and lack of EVF, there you are my M6 II.
> ...



I'll place my order for a fully articulated screen with T & D.


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2018)

slclick said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Awww....based on the button configuration and lack of EVF, there you are my M6 II.
> ...



Useless? It's useful to unfold when you have to hold the camera above your head or low down. But, if you never do that I suppose that it is useless for you.


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2018)

canonnews said:


> <p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-new-tilt-screeen-mechanism-for-eos-m-cameras">Canon News</a> has found a patent detailing a new tilting screen mechanism for the EOS-M cameras. This possibly takes up less room that a full articulating screen, and also doesn’t force you to always have the screen to the side.</p>
> <p>Japan Patent Application 2018-054913</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



An articulated screen does not force you to always have the screen to the side......


----------



## slclick (May 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



To each their own, right? There are many types of photography I do not participate in and those features are useless to me, sure there's another way of putting it, such as "I am sure these features are priceless to others but I have yet to embrace them."


----------



## fullstop (Jun 4, 2018)

slclick said:


> "I am sure these features are priceless to others but I have yet to embrace them."



;D ;D ;D

+100 hehe


----------

